# [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen



## Fighter3 (8. Dezember 2009)

*[Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

Hi,

ich will eine Batch-datei erstellen, die erst eine Minute lang ganz viele neue Fenster öffnet und sie dann danach alle autmatisch wieder schließt. Dabei ist es allerdings wichtig, dass wirklich nur alle Fenster dieser einen Datei geschlossen werden, die anderen müssen geöffnet bleiben. Genau dafür fehlt mir allerdings der Code.
Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem, das meine Fenster trotz dem Zusatz /max nicht maximiert geöffnet werden, gibt es da noch eine Alternative?

Mein Ansatz:

```
@echo off
start /max cmd
ping localhost -n 60 >NUL 
?Alle Programme schließen?
exit
```
Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem einigermaßen erklären, von der Materie habe ich nur sehr wenig Ahnung, da ich mich erst heute durch das Internet einfach mal ein wenig durchgelesen habe. 
OS ist Windows 7 x64. 

Würde mich über Tipps freuen!
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

Geht vielleicht auch effizienter, aber so sollte es funktionieren (alle drei Scripts in einem Verzeichnis speichern):

test.cmd


> @echo off
> for %%1 in (5 4 3 2 1 0) do call test1.cmd %%1


test1.cmd


> @echo off
> for %%1 in (9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0) do call test2.cmd %1%%1


test2.cmd


> @echo off
> rem echo %1
> rem Start jedes Fenster im Abstand von 1 s, Dauer ab 59 s bis 0 s abwärts
> rem ping localhost -w 1000 -n 1 > nul
> ...


Läuft unter Windows XP mit folgenden Einschränkungen:


*start /max* maximiert das Konsolenfenster des ping-Befehls nur in der Höhe (hängt mit dem Terminal-Charakter der Konsole zusammen)
*start *lenkt die Ausgabe des ping-Befehls nicht auf das NUL-Device um


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

Hi,

danke für den Tipp. 
start /max maximiert auch bei einem cmd-Fenster nur in der Höhe, ich hätte es aber gerne als wirkliches Vollbild oder noch besser so, dass es so ähnlich aussieht wie ein Bluescreen nur halt in schwarz  (also Taskleiste soll verschwinden). 
Außerdem fehlt in deinem Code noch das Ende, also das alle Fenster automatisch geschlossen werden. Das sich ganz viele Fenster öffnen habe ich ja bereits geschafft.

MFG
Fighter3


----------



## Jared566 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

du willst doch nicht eine ddos attacke für ne lan oder sonst was schreiben? ^^ zuerst 100 fenster öffnen, die alle eine addresse anpingen und die dann automatisch nach 30 pings schließt? ^^

mach doch einfach 2 batch dateien.

in die erste schreibst du wieoft die 2. datei geöffnet werden soll (start)

und in die 2. schreibst du dann einen aktion die ausgeführt werden soll und am ende ein exit. damit schließt er das fenster automatisch nach dem durchlauf den scripts.

sowas ähnliches (ddos für lan ^^) habe ich selber mal geschrieben, kann mal gucken ob ichs noch finde.. wenn poste ich es mal (abgeändert^^ will ja keine ddos attacken posten ) aber vom prinziep das selbe 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt in deinem Code noch das Ende, also das alle Fenster automatisch geschlossen werden



Das Schließen erfolgt von allein, wenn die pings beendet sind.

Dachte mir sowieso, dass ich Dich lieber fragen sollte, was du wirklich willst. Mit 'nem cmd-Script sind die Möglichichkeiten arg eingeschränkt. Etwas mehr kann man mit einem vbs-Script anstellen oder dann einem richtigen Programm mit der "Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition" (frei). Aber da muss man dann schon programmieren können.


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

Das ganze soll folgendes werden: Erst öffnet sich ein DOS-Fenster (datei1.bat) , durch dieses wird dann ein Fenster mit dem Code aus dem Startpost ausgeführt (datei2.bat) . Das Fenster vom Anfang pingt sich dabei eine Minute lang selber an, um das zu verstecken ist es wichtig, dass die restlichen Fenster maximiert werden. Nach einer Minute öffnet sich durch Datei1.bat ein Bild, damit dieses auch zu sehen ist sollen sich dann automatisch alle anderen DOS-Fenster (Datei1. bat + mehrere Datei2.bat) schließen. 
Ist also eigentlich nur zum Jux und recht simpel.

Die erste Datei:

```
@echo off
start /"Code zum maximieren" datei2.bat
ping localhost -n 60 >NUL 
start /"Code zum maximieren" bild einfügen
"Code: Alle offenen DOS-Fenster mit Datei 1+2 schließen"
ping localhost -n 10 >NUL 
exit
```
Die zweite Datei ist jetzt so weit:

```
@echo off
start /"Code zum maximieren" datei2.bat
ping localhost -n 60 >NUL 
exit
```

rot sind die Sachen, die mir jetzt noch fehlen.


----------



## King_Sony (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Batch]Alle Fenster schließen*

OT:
Du bist aber bis jetzt geschickt den fragen ausgewichen, was du mit dem Skript vorhast...
LG Sony


----------

